# Tecumseh Carb manual 695907



## paperjam3000 (Dec 20, 2009)

Can someone email me the pdf for this manual? Tecumseh Carb manual 695907. [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## paperjam3000 (Dec 20, 2009)

*HELP with Tecumseh Carb*

Here is my problem and why I asked for this manual. I have a 5hp Craftsman snowblower with engine 143.025001. I converted this number to Tecumseh # HSSK50-67410S. What I think is carb 640084A on it. The carb itself has 5145-H1S stamped on it. This machine starts, okay and runs ok except when under load. In other words our first snow of about 4 inches I could not run at full speed without the machine bogging way down and almost die. I have to run the machine on the slowest speed so it wont die. Like I said runs idles fine just when under a "load" I have troubles. Last year took off and clean with just carb cleaner and cleaned holes on bowl screw. This maybe helped some. I have a carb kit but have not installed yet. Are my troubles in the carb? May as well put in the kit? Can someone email me the carb manual 695907? I like this web site/forum.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It sounds like the problem may lie in your carburetor. I don't have the carburetor manual, but you should be able to find enough information about your carburetor from the engine service manual. They are available in the sticky thread located at the top of this 4 cycle section.

Best of Luck.... :thumbsup:


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The manual for your engine and carb is in the link below. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## creekside (Dec 18, 2010)

*Tecumseh manual 695907*

Hi everyone, 
This is my first post. I am looking for the Tecumseh manual 695907. Can someone please mail it to me or direct me to where I can download it?
Thanks,
Pat


----------

